

GitHub Attack Is Likely an Attempt by China to Shut Down Anticensorship Tools - eknight15
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/u-s-coding-website-github-hit-with-cyberattack-1427638940-lMyQjAxMTA1ODIzOTgyNDkzWj

======
samspenc
Great to finally see coverage of this in mainstream press.

